# multiplying snails 'help'



## maz (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi, could any1 give me some advice, i have a problem with snails popping up all over in my tropical fish tank.
It started off with 1 which accidently came on a plant i brought for the tank, that 1 has reproduced and now got about 30 or more snails.
They seem to be everywhere and i don't know what to do with them all
HELP lol 
any ideas???


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Hiya.

I don't really have a clue about this - I haven't had a big tank, before just bowls.

Get Rid of Small Snails from Aquariums.

Theres a link, which should help you!!


----------



## maz (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi, thanks i will take a look at the link see if it is any help .


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

awwwww......those poor porr snails lol ....ive only had my tank a couple of months and i got around 3 snails i think that have hitche a ride on a few plats i have bought. What sort of a problem do they have for your tank?


----------



## maz (Feb 19, 2009)

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> awwwww......those poor porr snails lol ....ive only had my tank a couple of months and i got around 3 snails i think that have hitche a ride on a few plats i have bought. What sort of a problem do they have for your tank?


That's how mine started, had the tank now for about 2 years, it's not so much a problem for the tank it's the fact that there is so many of them and they are everywhere.
On the plants, rocks, air tube, filter unit and all over the side of the tank.

EVERYWHERE! lol


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

maz said:


> That's how mine started, had the tank now for about 2 years, it's not so much a problem for the tank it's the fact that there is so many of them and they are everywhere.
> On the plants, rocks, air tube, filter unit and all over the side of the tank.
> 
> EVERYWHERE! lol


awwwwwwwww!!!.......i have been watching mine grow...i keep finidng empty shells on the bottom but im assuming thats where they have grown...mind you it could be my fish eating them....would they leave the shell??? :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Snails can be a real pest, some species are known to eat their way through live plants. 

There are three ways in which you can control their numbers.

Fish- Certain _Botia _and _Chromobotia _ loaches (for example clown and chain loaches) are known predators of these pests, however make sure that your tank is large enough, especially for the larger species such as clowns.

Manual removal- This is the most simple and also the most suitable method for most aquariums, however it isn't the easiest. If the snails are on the glasss you can simply brush them off with your hand, then all you need to do is catch them with a net. Decor and plants may need to be removed from the tank though.

Chemicals- This is usually the last resort, while chemical treatments are effective, they can harm plants and filter bacteria. Also you will have the inevitable problem of dead snails, which can easily pollute the water if they aren't removed.


----------



## maz (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi, thanks for your reply, some helpfull advice.
Thinking of going to purchase a couple of loaches to see if that helps.
We need to look at the sizes that they grow to,
any suggestions of a smaller breed of loaches that grow to about 2 inches as my tank is a jewel record 70 (size 24''w x 18''h x 12''d) so not a big tank.


----------



## maz (Feb 19, 2009)

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> awwwwwwwww!!!.......i have been watching mine grow...i keep finidng empty shells on the bottom but im assuming thats where they have grown...mind you it could be my fish eating them....would they leave the shell??? :confused1:


We have been watching them grow, not in size but in numbers lol 
there is sometimes a few empty shells which we take out now and again.
not sure if your fish would leave the shell behind, i suppose it would depend on the fish or they have died and left the shell behind. 
They dont live forever,(or i hope they dont) lol.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Ive been putting blanched cucumber in my tank and the snails love it...so suppose if you want to move a few then pop some in and then keep taking them off the cucumber....i hope i dont get an infestation dont know if i could remove mine


----------



## maz (Feb 19, 2009)

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> Ive been putting blanched cucumber in my tank and the snails love it...so suppose if you want to move a few then pop some in and then keep taking them off the cucumber....i hope i dont get an infestation dont know if i could remove mine


yes that's a good idea about the cucumber but what do you do with them when you have taken them out the tank???? lol


----------



## matsp (Feb 20, 2009)

Freeze them? 
Crush them and feed to the big fishes?
Stick them in a tub and wait for them to dry out?

I'm not sure which you prefer, but all three works (assuming suitable big fish are available for second option). 

--
Mats


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

matsp said:


> Freeze them?
> Crush them and feed to the big fishes?
> Stick them in a tub and wait for them to dry out?
> 
> ...


awww them poor snails ....im still enjoying having the odd snail in my tank hope i dont get over run ....just been looking at a snail ive had for the past few months since i set up my tank and its getting so big hehe!!!

Sure i will be starting my own thread in a few month...''cute snails invading my tank...HELP!!!''


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

We have a dwarf Gourami that thinks they are yummy, sucks them out of the shells.


----------

